

IOS Tutorial: Connect to Foursquare using OAuth - Fortaymedia
http://ios-blog.com/tutorials/ios-connect-to-foursquare-using-oauth/

======
stevekinney
This is super useful. Oauth isn't my favorite thing to work with, and I'm new
to iOS. This helped on both ends.

